# Best Overclocking settings?



## BooNeZ (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, first I tried to do the very basic overclocking, which is increasing the FSB speed and/or the ratio. Did that, can't boot the computer, so I did a reset on the CMOS. It's a lot hassle for me to do a "trial and error" on overclocking so, I might just ask, what's the best for my PC? here are my specs:


















EDIT: I wanted to do an overclock cause my friends told me the results are GREAT. Don't know my temp but it's always cold in here.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Ocing is a trial and error experience. You have to find what works and what doesn't. No two chips are alike. What psu are you using?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are no standard's for OC'ing and variables are involved.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you go for a big overclock straight away you can damage components thats why you up the fsb in stages and periodically stress test.


----------

